

Autodesk decided to stop developing Softimage - bane
http://www.net4tech.net/2014/03/autodesk-decided-to-stop-developing.html

======
bane
Good discussion here
[http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=59&t=1160981](http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=59&t=1160981)

